# Fashion Icon Halloween Costume Ideas



## Fashion Blog (Oct 26, 2012)

*Gagnam Style Costume - Psy*

This one is easy. All you really need is 4 item to be fashionable PSY rapper.


----------



## Fashion Blog (Oct 26, 2012)

Halloween is next week. Instead, of spending money on a costume, just check your closet. Here are some last minute fashion inspired ideas:



















more costumes on http://styleblog.ca


----------

